# Pandoro  pina colada  Pudding . (with Foamheart help )



## africanmeat (Apr 7, 2014)

remember my Pandoro Bread Pudding   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159033/pandoro-bread-pudding

Foamheart​ gave me an idea and i modified it  .

so here it go's .
replace the milk with coconut milk . add rum extract ,rum  and glazed fruit ,  
Man this is a  Pina Colada Cake. it will be the star of the any supper .













DSC00509.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 7, 2014


















DSC00511.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 7, 2014


















DSC00515.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 7, 2014


















DSC00524.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 7, 2014






Enjoy don't eat to much and drive


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

There is no way that could have tasted as good as it looks!

Wow why eat supper, just have dessert! Wait you've got that sexy new pellet smoker..... Ok, supper first!

That looks really great, like a carnival cake or even a Christmas cake, or maybe its just I am used to the glazed fruits in them. Now you've got me thinking again. I wonder how that would be cooled and soaked in rum for a month or two?  OMG, no sense going there.

Really great man.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wondering, you used the coconut milk and not the cream? That does sound interesting, it wouldn't be quite so sweet.


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 9, 2014)

The milk gives it the flavor and the sugar + maple  syrup gives it the sweetens .

 













JAn5HPXUO-6kCfCjyjz8IrW6YbvfOL0BmZeBBDOKTmw=w214-h



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 9, 2014






next will be raisins soaked in rum .


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2014)

I have tried pre-plumped raisins in the bread pudding, I have tried macerated pre-plumped raisins.

I didn't get a load of flavor out of them, and found that when the pudding is cooked for say 45 mins they do it on their own. Now a rum raisin sauce is totally awesome and the standard faire on a Cajun bread pudding. See I sometimes forget that what I have grown bored with and reached out for new flavors others have yet to enjoy.

I do like the coconut milk and maple idea. I just like maple anyway .... why? Well I know about vanilla, but as a child my Mom only knew vanilla, there is no maple syrup in the south except Log Cabin. Boy when I had my first real maple I went nuts! Now I keep more maple extract than vanilla, and the reefer has 3 each 1/2 gallon jugs of real syrup, Grade B, Grade A fancy or light, and Grade A Amber. Did I mention I went nuts over maple....LOL

And speaking of nuts, I have put chopped pecans in bread pudding also, they usually cook almost tender.

But now I am rambling. I did copy your recipe and definitely plan on trying it!


----------

